
Northrop Grumman makes history, Mission Extension Vehicle docks to target - T-A
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2020/02/northrop-grumman-history-mission-extension-vehicle-docks-satellite/
======
natch
Or perhaps the history-making moment will be when it successfully disconnects.

[https://gizmodo.com/northrop-grumman-blamed-for-loss-of-
myst...](https://gizmodo.com/northrop-grumman-blamed-for-loss-of-mysterious-
zuma-spy-1825115280)

